# Kruellagh the Vile



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't know if anyone remember her. She was a special character in the old 3rd edition Dark Eldar codex, and disappeared in the new one.










I still have my old Kruellagh unpainted, and it's a fine model! But I want to use it, but am stumped at what she could represent... I'd rather not modify her in any way. But her two pistolfingers are going to be hard to find a good explanation for. What do you think?

I was thinking a female Haemonculi with Liquifier gun, or a Succubus with Agoniser. Other suggestions welcome!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Counts-as Lady Malys. Simple enough.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, but apart from Kheradruakh The Crappy Spectator, she's the single most pointless thing in the whole book


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Yeah, but apart from Kheradruakh The Crappy Spectator, she's the single most pointless thing in the whole book


I dunno, I think Mandrakes are worse, but that's a matter of opinion.

I figured you were just looking for a way to use the model. Honestly, Succubus are pretty crappy too. Haemonculus is a decent character though.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I guess I'll use her as Lady Malys in any Apocalypse games I play  She might be useful there.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

You could just use her as a hekatrix with a venomblade/agoniser in your whych/bloodbride squads.

Or use her to decorate one of your tanks.

Alternatively, ask if you could use her original rules. I'm sure most people wouldn't mind, seeing as she was pretty damn awful.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I would use her as a Haemonculas, I dont see why these masters of body all have to look like giant tumors with hentai tenticals.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Female Haemonculas would be my suggestion also


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Look at the model though. It is... revealling... shes naked with a thin strap.... Female Haemonculas that wants to be SEXY with big Juggs is perfect.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I had completely forgotten she existed. You could use her as a Succubus, or maybe even just as a Hekatrix. She doesn't really fit Lady Malys, I don't think... I mean, she's a wych. Hell, you could even use the model for Lilith Hesperax if you really felt like it. The haemonculus with a liquifier gun isn't a bad idea either, but she doesn't "feel" that part to me.


----------

